

UK grocery giant Tesco to trial virtual shopping at Gatwick - sahilz79
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-19148154

======
nodata
Tesco tried this in South Korea with Home plus.

Video here: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJVoYsBym88>

~~~
sahilz79
Very interesting, thanks! I knew something like this had been trialled in
South Korea, but wasn't aware of the Tesco connection - the video clears it up
though Tesco is brands itself under Home Plus in South Korea.

